# How much and when?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I feed 3 cup to my golden,cut into 2.
She weighs 61pds.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

2 cups per feeding 2xs a day except Abbie...she eats 2 1/2 cups 2 xs a day


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

Josey is on Canidae-he gets 1 1/2 cups in the morn and 1 cup for supper-He seems to be doing well on it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I feed him the same amount at each feeding.

I've cut him down to two cups a day (well, actually he stopped eating as much on his own).

I put two cups in his bowl in the morning, he eats half of it when he feels like it lol then he goes back for the other half on his own for dinner.

It's pretty easy for me... lol.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

We give Putz two cups in the morning and one cup in the evening. My reasoning for giving the greater amount in the morning is that he is more active during the day and needs the energy. He does well feeding him this way.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I feed 1 cup in the morning, and 1 cup in the evening. He has been weaning himself off breakfast. At supper, I will add another cup, then he and Goliath play musical bowls, so I really have no idea how much either one is eating for dinner.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*I...*

I give rachel two cups in the evening...mixed with chicken and rice and and usually green beans..she gets a handful of dry in the morning...she weaned herself off of eating in the mornings....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm lucky in that I work close to home so I get to go home and see the pack for lunch so they get 1 cup for breakfast, 1 cup for lunch and 1 cup for dinner time. (I also get an extra roo roo roo this way)


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

sharlin said:


> I'm lucky in that I work close to home so I get to go home and see the pack for lunch so they get 1 cup for breakfast, 1 cup for lunch and 1 cup for dinner time. (I also get an extra roo roo roo this way)


Thanks Sharlin! 
I also work 5 mins walk from home but Amber is too old for 3 meals a day.
I presume you will not always feed them 3 times a day... Or will you?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two get three cups in the evening. If they eat it fast and are obviously still hungry, I sometimes give them another cup.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

In line on how this poll is going we are feeding Amber equal amounts twice a day on a trial basis. I'll be happy if we get one less pooh in the morning!!:doh:


----------



## jrue1985 (Jun 1, 2007)

Mason gets one cup for breakfast and one cup for dinner. I am trying to figure out what will maintain his weight. With him just having that surgery I am being careful not to feed him too much. He gets treats too.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

1 cup in the am 1 cup in the pm


----------

